# Why Residential Remodeling Contractors Need......



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

Why residential remodeling contractors need more training than they think.  They get into situations like this:


----------



## TheCommish (May 5, 2016)

have a sawzall can screw anything up


----------



## RickAstoria (May 5, 2016)

Lets not forget also the screwed up stud framing. I know how to frame a stud wall better than that.


----------



## JCraver (May 5, 2016)

RickAstoria said:


> Lets not forget also the screwed up stud framing. I know how to frame a stud wall better than that.




What's your issue with the wall framing?


----------



## RickAstoria (May 5, 2016)

Studs are at an angle. It's like it isn't straight like the other studs closer in the wall plane. Look at the studs at the bottom left corner of the pic and look at the studs at the bottom right of the pic.


----------



## Msradell (May 5, 2016)

RickAstoria said:


> Studs are at an angle. It's like it isn't straight like the other studs closer in the wall plane. Look at the studs at the bottom left corner of the pic and look at the studs at the bottom right of the pic.


I saw that too but I think it's just the angle of how the picture was taken, not that studs are on an angle. They also look like they are 2x6s in the right-hand part of the picture.


----------

